
Minds.com – Open Source and Community Owned Social Media - andreyk
https://www.minds.com/
======
andreyk
Note - I just came across this today when looking into open source and
decentralized social media platforms. This one seems far more impressive than
Diaspora* , and the monetization angle may help it with growth to have a
chance of fighting Facebook and its network effects. But I am still trying to
clarify what "Community Owned" means - the link just goes to a crowdfunding
page. Though they do say "Anyone can set up a node and we will have more
federation services for cross-communication soon enough." in the comments.

